
Free teams on Trello will be able to use only up to 10 boards - giovannibajo1
https://help.trello.com/article/1177-personal-vs-team-boards
======
giovannibajo1
I think it's an unacceptable short notice. I now feel extorted to pay an
annual fee that wasn't budgeted this year, because I don't have time to plan
and execute a migration, even if I wanted to.

~~~
bvanderplaats
Completely unacceptable. In my feedback to the trello team, I basically said
that the way this was handled makes it easy for a decision maker to say no.

On top of this, the price isn't remotely competitive. 30-50% of an O365
license, for a single application.

~~~
giovannibajo1
In our specific case, they're asking to bill us an amount which is higher than
what we spent on Github, Slack and Google Apps _all together_ , in 2018. This
isn't completely fair because there's some growth to account for, but anyway
it's very hard to justify such a price.

------
afinno
Whelp. It was a fun ride but I was expecting something like this to happen for
a while.

I realise they are cutting the deadweight off the platform and can at least
appreciate that you get to keep the boards you already have. But when you are
using Trello with a small not-for-profit org and the budget for online task
management software is $0 then you can see where this is heading. Google
Sheets?

We can install some open-source analogue like Wekan or Taiga but that then
requires monitoring and updates.

